
Tulsa Race Massacre - myth_drannon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulsa_race_massacre
======
RickJWagner
Terrible event in American history.

We mustn't forget the events of the past (this one is approaching 100 years
ago), and must never repeat them. Thank God we've gotten better.

------
anonsivalley652
Terrible and embarrassing. Vox did a short docu on it:
[https://youtu.be/x-ItsPBTFO0](https://youtu.be/x-ItsPBTFO0)

Here are some other horrors that also don't get much coverage:

1837 - Lovejoy - torch-carrying mob murdered him for being an abolitionist
[https://youtu.be/Clu4lD7A1t8](https://youtu.be/Clu4lD7A1t8)

1857 - Mormons murdered non-Mormons
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_Meadows_Massacre](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_Meadows_Massacre)

1863 - Draft Riots
[https://youtu.be/1bxnUh86RB8](https://youtu.be/1bxnUh86RB8)

1866 - New Orleans massacre
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Orleans_massacre_of_1866](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Orleans_massacre_of_1866)

1871 - LA Chinese Massacre
[https://youtu.be/nauaIbOXaYo](https://youtu.be/nauaIbOXaYo)

1885 -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_Springs_massacre](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_Springs_massacre)

1886 -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haymarket_affair](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haymarket_affair)

1919 - Red Summer (anti-black violence)
[https://youtu.be/Hy3a6PvIcxI](https://youtu.be/Hy3a6PvIcxI)

1923 - Rosewood massacre (anti-black violence and dispossession)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosewood_massacre](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosewood_massacre)

1925 - ~40,000 KKK members march in Washington, DC
[https://youtu.be/BnI8SUQPB4k](https://youtu.be/BnI8SUQPB4k)

1932 - Bonus Army - see: [0]. Hoover ordered Patton and MacArthur to throw out
destitute veterans, women and children from peacefully protesting in DC to get
their promised war pay earlier. They charged them by force. It was more benign
that a veterans's Occupy Wall St. Two veterans were shot to death, a boy was
killed and a pregnant woman miscarried after the police stormed a hospital
with tear gas.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonus_Army](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonus_Army)

1930's - Murphy Ranch / Silver Shirts - Nazis prepared to takeover America and
round up the Jews

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murphy_Ranch](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murphy_Ranch)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silver_Legion_of_America](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silver_Legion_of_America)

References:

0\. _The Untold History of the United States_ by Oliver Stone

EDIT: Here is a first-hand account of the conditions the Spanish empire
brought to the Americas.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Short_Account_of_the_Destruc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Short_Account_of_the_Destruction_of_the_Indies)

